# Sochting Mini Oxydator



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

seems pointless for a planted tank... the plants make enough oxygen and u are usually trying to get enough co2 into the tank not oxygen.... and if u scroll all the way down it has its life span or something... and they looked pretty short. it might work well in a fish only tank though. and cherry shrimp and dwarf cories arent much of a boiload either... 

my 2cents..
Fn


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bump!

Wondering if anyone has any experience with the Oxydator.....

Working link: 

Oxydator

Not interested in its value in a Planted tank v Fish-Only v ??? (No Offense Fresh Newb)

Just interested in whether it works or not....Is it science or snakeoil....???

The only 2 reviews that I have found on it are very positive--but that doesn't necessarily mean much.....

TIA


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bump.....!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

I havn't used anything like it, but it sounds like it would work well. I have heard of people using hydrogen peroxide as an emergency treatment for fish tanks when circulation of the water is off and the fish can't get enough air (like when electricity goes out).

However, it REALLY sounds like just what I need since I don't get enough O2 in my water when I don't have pretty high circulation, which lets out all my CO2.

It looks like the container is pretty expensive, and I wonder if it could be replicated in a more easy way somehow, but the re-charges for it seem pretty cheap for what it does.

Hopefully someone hear has acctually tried one, but it sure sounds good to me.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe a chemical expert can tell us more, but doesn't peroxide break down with light? I think that is why it is in a dark-colored bottle.

Could you not just use a breather bag filled with peroxide, and then put it into a tube that controls the amount of light that gets to it? Of course, you would have to have some way to monitor the O2 in the water to be sure not to over-dose.

That is the crux of the question with the Oxydator, I think... how does it 'regulate' the exact amount you need? Is it just a timed release, or is there something that acctually detects the ammount in your water?

It looks like just a timed release, which may be able to be done DIY. That is of course if you are into DIY projects. I think I might try it.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> The Oxydator causes this reaction in two separate stages:
> 
> * Stage 1: A small catalyst rod breaks down some of the peroxide inside a plexiglass container (see diagram), producing the exact amount of oxygen needed. A diving bell acts as a valve, while an air cushion at the bottom of the container prevents water from penetrating the unit.
> * Stage 2: The specially developed ceramic of the Oxydator releases the pure oxygen your fish need.
> ...


There's a catalyst and a special ceramic--Without knowing what those are, it would be hard to DIY.



> But regulating the peroxide concentration has always been a problem until now!
> 
> The Oxydator is a unique new design with a constant, controlled release, giving the exact amount needed at any time. It radically improves the water quality, giving all the benefits mentioned above.












The Oxydator apparently bubbles. I assume that between the "Bell" and the bubbling--oxygen is just maximized for a particular tanks parameters. Because there appears to be little surface disturbance--little to no C02 loss.



> The Oxydator is a unique new design with a constant, controlled release, giving the exact amount needed at any time.


I think the keyword there is "Constant". I think its just a passive-system that keeps oxygen maximized--whatever that amounts to......



> Maybe a chemical expert can tell us more,


That's kinda what I'm hoping for.......roud:


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Pa-Ting!

Am heading to make a thread right now....

DIY Oxygenator.....


----------

